# WB picks up Shannara



## Rothgar (Jun 6, 2007)

Warner Bros. buys 'Shannara' books

The Shannara series was what first got me into fantasy and sci-fi.  We'll see what they make of it.  The studios sure seem to be picking up a lot of properties lately....


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 6, 2007)

Sadly though they buy the options on many, many, many things and very few ever get actually made.  I could see this as a series as opposed to movies, with short seasons (of 6 or so shows each) and having two of them.  That way they could take their time to get in all the extensive detail.


----------



## that old guy (Jun 6, 2007)

> The studio is eyeing the second book, "The Elfstones of Shannara," as the book most likely to serve as the jumping off point. Writers are no being sought to adapt.


 
Huh?  I realize the works aren't one continuous narrative, but I don't see how starting with the second book makes any more sense than starting with the first.


----------



## Lucien21 (Jun 6, 2007)

The first book would stir up too much negative press from fanbois who claim it's just a Lotr rip off.

Better to start off with the sequel which doesn't share as many similarities.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 7, 2007)

I just think the second book was better. A cracking battle scene ala Helms Deep to get stuck into. Allanon running around being pursued by stalker/bounty-hunter demons and the photogenic main leads running around a swamp, falling in love and then the tragic ending...
I agree with dwndrgn though, just because it's optioned doesn't mean it'll ever see the light of day.


----------

